# Injections to destroy fat.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This sounds too weird to be true for me, but apparently they are serious! They are giving folks shots to get rid of fat.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/nhs/11370778/New-jab-could-cure-double-chins.html

I think I will let other folks be the guinea pigs, however! I have only one body and I would hate to ding it up!:umno: There are so MANY things that COULD go wrong!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

IF it is found safe, I would do it in a split second!!! My family has a problem with double (or triple) chins. If I'm more than 5 pounds over 110, I get another chin.  It makes me look even fatter than I already am.:hair


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh my Gosh! No, No, No! Did you read the part that said irreversible cell damage? And what about all the excess loose skin afterward? You would still need surgery to fix that. This is another example of everyone wanting things to be easy. I wish it was that easy. But just like your mama used to say "if it seems to good to be true, then it is!"


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

CountryMom22 said:


> Oh my Gosh! No, No, No! Did you read the part that said irreversible cell damage? And what about all the excess loose skin afterward? You would still need surgery to fix that. This is another example of everyone wanting things to be easy. I wish it was that easy. But just like your mama used to say "if it seems to good to be true, then it is!"


Thats the reason that I said "IF". Also, I didn't see anything about irreversible cell damage in that article. Is there more info on it? 

Oh, I just re-read. It said. "It reduces submental fat by irreversibly disrupting fat cell membranes and causing destruction of fat cells." No, I would not mind my fat cells being irreversibly disrupted!!!

I wish there were an easy button. :awh:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The brain is about 60% fat. I think I'd pass on the injections.


----------

